# Wiring Prop Controller



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres a quick question.. 

I have been working on my MIB and i have the following components i want to get running properly

I have a 12V solenoid with the cylinder ( i have this working properly)

110 V Red Flood and then Fog machine

I have the following controllers at my disposal to run the prop . I would like to choose one which is best suited for my job

Prop-1 
Maestro I and II
Nerve Center


How do i wire the Flood and Fog machine into the controller ?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am thinking I might just go with a 12 Volt automotive Brake light to provide the lighting to the box and totally forgo the worrying about 110 volts.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Any of the controllers should work. To trigger the fog machine with a controller you'll have to hack the fog machine's switch. Open up the fog machine controller (unplug it first, please) and find the button that you press to dispense fog. The button should have 2 wires connected to it. Splice wires to the 2 wires going to the switch, then run them out of the fog machine controller (you may have to make a hole for them) and reassemble the fog controller. Next, get a relay (something like this one) and connect the 2 new wires from the fog controller to the common and normally open connections of the relay. Connect the coil connections of the relay to the trigger output and ground of the prop controller.
It's probably not a bad idea to put a diode across the coil connections of the relay. Just put the stripe of the diode closest to the positive connection. And don't forget to insulate everything well before you plug anything in - you're dealing with enough voltage to do some damage.
Hope that helps.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks.. that's kinda what i have learned from poking around now that i would end up having to do. So now i just have to get me some Relays ,


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

If you use the Prop-1 we (EFX-TEK) can help you with custom programming. When using a controller with random capability (versus a recorded show) things are always a little more interesting.

You can ask for specific assistance in our fourms.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

Go with the Prop-1. EFX-TEC's support is wonderful.


----------

